# Overclocking 3570K to 5Ghz, on AIR.



## Arkaridge (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi guys, 

I recently got myself a i5 3570K for my new rig. Apparently I got myself a good chip, since I was able to reach 4.5Ghz @ 1.12v (stable after 13 hours of Prime). I'm not too experienced with overclocking, but i learn fast. I later managed to reach 4.7, 4.8 and then 4.9Ghz @ 1.35v (max temp 84c). I'm currently trying to reach a stable 5Ghz. I can boot up and navigate around desktop fine, but as soon as I run prime or IBT, the program will 'not respond'. 

I was hoping for some tips on achieving stability without increasing VCore too much more.

Currently, 5Ghz @ 1.38v

50 x 100
Spread Spectrum - Disabled
SpeedStep - Disabled
Turbo boost - Enabled
Additional Turbo Voltage - Enabled
PLL overvoltage - Enabled

Power Saving Mode - Disabled
Offset + 0.285
LLC - Level 5 (highest)
VTT - 1.085v
PLL - 1.824v

Here's my 5Ghz CPU-Z validation, http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2448503 

My setup, 

CPU: i5 3570K
Cooler: NZXT Havik 140
Mobo: Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
RAM: Corsair Vengence LP 8GB 1600mhz 
GPU: 1G Gigabyte GTX460
PSU: Antec HCG-620 M
Case: Antec Three Hundered Two (Modded, currently with only 1 top mounted case fan)

I haven't really changed VTT, PLL or any of the C States. I'm thinking of disabling C3 and C6, will this improve stability?

5Ghz seems soo close. Any advice would be greatly appreciated! =O


----------



## OneMoar (Jul 24, 2012)

you need to get the temps down below 70c if you want 5Ghz
not all chips will do 5Ghz and the 3750ks don't clock as well as say a 2500k
and you are gonna need at least 1.40v to get to 5 by the voltage curve you listed more vtt would't hurt either but keep it under 1.9 same for pll
pll beyond 1.89v = fried


----------



## Protagonist (Jul 24, 2012)

Here is my i7-3770 not any where close to 5GHz but I'm happy with it running with the rated turbo speeds 3.9GHz for 1 or 2 Cores, 3.8GHz for 3 Cores & 3.7GHz for 4 Cores

I know it can easily run up to 4.3GHz tho its a non K chip, i had a glitch in the previous bios that had it running at 4.3GHz till i updated to the recent bios that fixed the glitch.

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=2449325


----------



## Arkaridge (Jul 24, 2012)

OneMoar said:


> you need to get the temps down below 70c if you want 5Ghz
> not all chips will do 5Ghz and the 3750ks don't clock as well as say a 2500k
> and you are gonna need at least 1.40v to get to 5 by the voltage curve you listed more vtt would't hurt either but keep it under 1.9 same for pll
> pll beyond 1.89v = fried



Thanks for the advice. I'll add some extra in-take fans on my case, hopefully it'll help 3-4 degrees. Do you have a recommendation for a limit on VTT? 

I'm still not sure about disabling C-states and maybe trying to increase BCLK rather than multiplier for the last .1Ghz.


----------



## gopal (Jul 24, 2012)

You need CPU cooler not case coolers.
Corsair H60 will be nice it will keep temp to 65C


----------

